# Sights on my pistol



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I recently purchased a new pistol and i've noticed that the sights was a little crooked on the slide. I took it 
back to the gun store i brought it from, and they said if it shoots straight i shouldn't move the sights, every gun shoots differently and the company that made the gun probrably set the sights that way because every
gun shoots differently. I'm new to buying guns so i'm trying to get some opinions on if this is normal in new
handguns?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by crooked on the slide? Not exactly centered?


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

yes not exactly centered.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Front sight, rear sight or both? Front sight should be centered over the barrel in the center of the slide. Shoot the pistol from a bench rest, but, be careful to eliminate shooters error which can be numerous. Get a good group to see where your pistol is shooting. Go out again to see if you can obtain groups consistent with your first outing. Adjust sights accordingly, if needed. Generally, if your sights came from the factory they should be on.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If the gun shoots near target center for you, then it's not a big deal at all. I can back-up the gun store guy's story, and use my Glocks as an example. Most of them have the sights near-perfectly centered, and they all shoot well for me. I have seen a few Glocks with the rear sight quite a bit off-center on the slide that still shot well-centered groups (not just for the owner; I shot a couple of them, too), even though the sight looked "off." One of them (a full-size Glock 22 in .40 caliber) actually had one side of the rear sight partially out of the mounting dovertail, hanging out in space! It sure didn't look good, but it shot just fine.

Most of the time, I attribute stuff like this to "tolerance stacking", and call it strange, but more-or-less normal.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep, what they said.


----------

